# The Clean and Shiny SALE store



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Can be found here:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Clean-and-Shiny-SALE-Store

We are going to be using our ebay shop as a sale store so everyone can benefit from great prices cheaper delivery costs and the ability to pay by Paypal.

There are no further discounts and the price you see is the price you pay.

So keep an eye on it, add it to your favorites and check often, you never know there may be just the bargain your looking for!

Johnny


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you Johnny :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

cant find the destiny for a monkey?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Added to my favourites :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, added.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Are you going to send products to Europe (I'm from Spain).


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

maesal said:


> Are you going to send products to Europe (I'm from Spain).


Yep, just need to make sure we price the carraige right. email me - john at cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------

